# I need opinions.



## LizzyBorden (Dec 24, 2020)

I am new to this group. My husband and I have been married for 37 years. It hasn't been perfect but not bad either. He retired about 3 years ago and has since developed an addiction to the conspiracy theories on youtube and *****ute. He lives a breaths this stuff. I agree with some of it but don't let it rule my life. He does though. The issue now is that he has been watching videos on Bitcoin. He is obsessed. Although we aren't rich we are doing pretty good. He has always thought we should be better off than we are. So the long and the short of it is he wants to use our savings to buy Bitcoin. He thinks he will get rich off of it. This goes against everything I beleive in. He doesn't respect my feelings on it. I have locked him out of the computer and the bank accounts to try and talk sense into him. He won't listen. He says he will sell one of the vehicles to get the money. I don't know what to do. Its not the 20 grand that bothers me so much it's that he won't listen to me. All he cares about is what he wants. Even when he see's how upset this is making me, he says it's my choice to get upset. I am almost ready to divorce over this. Am I wrong. Do you think he has every right to buy the Bitcoin? I would just never do something like this to him.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Investing a lot of your savings into any one thing is risky (the exception being a mutual fund which is in fact lots of things sold at one price). If he wants to gamble some, I guess that would be OK as long as it wasn't with the grocery money. He would need to understand that is what it is though just like buying a single stock or betting on one horse or roll of the dice. The limits should be treated as such.

There's a documentary on Netflix called "The Social Dilemma" that talks about this kind of problem. The internet and especially social media (Twitter, Facebook, Google, and Youtube mostly) are full of rabbit holes and echo chambers. The biggest danger posed by computers isn't that they'll become more powerful than our strengths but they'll overpower our weaknesses (naivete, gullibility, need for validation, our vulnerability to being manipulated, etc).

If he's obsessed or addicted to the thrill, ultimatums (stop or I'll divorce for example) and consequences might be the only thing that will either get through to him or save you from the path he's on.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

You’re in a partnership with him so an inflexible “my way or the highway” approach is not appropriate. On the other hand is he willing to compromise at all and diversify some percentage of your assets into crypto?

Maybe one way to diffuse would be to seek an outside third party financial advisor and consult them about crypto?

Putting all your money in any one thing is generally unwise and not recommended. If he refuses to see the logic in this then I’d say he might have a problem. One other issue with crypto you might have is getting ownership if you do decide to split off with him. Would be good to buy it through some sort of coin bank that holds the asset in such a way to make it possible.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

He may late to the party. Many think otherwise, the 2021 will be a good year to make good gains.
This, as a hedge to guaranteed inflation. With the new regime coming to Washington, expect our National Debt to skyrocket. Inflation is coming. The stock market will rise, the dollar fall, Bitcoin should do well.

I would suggest taking some of your monies, put it in Bitcoin, then cashing them out within a year period.

Accept a reasonable profit, don't wait for it to triple!!

At some point, governments are going to regulate these crypto-currencies and many investors are going to jump out of windows.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Put him on this site. Unless he's up on technicals and indicators, he needs to stay out until he goes through some training (available on line). Tell him to "paper trade" bitcoin for a month or two. If its good as he thinks it is, he'll have plenty of opportunity.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

LizzyBorden said:


> I am new to this group. My husband and I have been married for 37 years. It hasn't been perfect but not bad either. He retired about 3 years ago and has since developed an addiction to the conspiracy theories on youtube and *****ute. He lives a breaths this stuff. I agree with some of it but don't let it rule my life. He does though. The issue now is that he has been watching videos on Bitcoin. He is obsessed. Although we aren't rich we are doing pretty good. He has always thought we should be better off than we are. So the long and the short of it is he wants to use our savings to buy Bitcoin. He thinks he will get rich off of it. This goes against everything I beleive in. He doesn't respect my feelings on it. I have locked him out of the computer and the bank accounts to try and talk sense into him. He won't listen. He says he will sell one of the vehicles to get the money. I don't know what to do. Its not the 20 grand that bothers me so much it's that he won't listen to me. All he cares about is what he wants. Even when he see's how upset this is making me, he says it's my choice to get upset. I am almost ready to divorce over this. Am I wrong. Do you think he has every right to buy the Bitcoin? I would just never do something like this to him.


Get an attorney. I'm glad you were able to lock him out of the accounts. If he's going to do this kind of speculating, time to both have your own money the other can't touch, and if he loses it all and isn't paying his share of bills, education for kids, etc., boot him out. The only reason that crap exists on the internet is to brainwash people and take their money. Get an attorney and lock your portion of the funds down and get them all separate from him and be sure the house is secure where he can't sell it without your signature.


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

I agree with the replies here. You can’t meet him with equally opposing viewpoints - there has to be a compromise. My husband gets obsessive like this as well so I get your frustration.

You two could benefit from starting out with a smaller number to compromise with a plan as to what you would do if it looks like a good investment or if it turns out to be bad. Don’t let him strong arm you into making a financial move that terrified you, but you can’t be an immovable object either.


----------

